# why are legs so boring?



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

i dont miss out legs cuz i want them to grow with the rest of my body but they are so boring to train imo. i dunno if its cuz theres not much to look at while your doin it or what but i just dont get excited about training legs.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dunno if I'd call them boring, but I dread training them when I'm not feeling up to some fúcking hard work :laugh:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Squat harder and make better progress? You may find them more interesting if your making better progress


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I find legs the most exciting body part to train lol. The thought of getting crushed under a heavy barbell whilst squatting gets the adrenaline pumping in my world.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I said:


> Dunno if I'd call them boring' date=' but I dread training them when I'm not feeling up to some fúcking hard work :laugh:[/quote']
> 
> lol the thought of the after dont help encourage me either mate


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> i dont miss out legs cuz i want them to grow with the rest of my body but they are so boring to train imo. i dunno if its cuz theres not much to look at while your doin it or what but i just dont get excited about training legs.


Maybe you could brush up on your use of the Queens English between sets to make them less boring?


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Exact opposite mate! I love to train em...and I do three times a week currently...my advice, grab a good training partner whowants to improve and push the fvck out of each other!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Squat harder and make better progress? You may find them more interesting if your making better progress


i do some squats, some leg press and the leg extension machine mate.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Big Kris said:


> Maybe you could brush up on your use of the Queens English between sets to make them less boring?


if you would like to give me an english lesson mate fire away


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mingster said:


> I find legs the most exciting body part to train lol. The thought of getting crushed under a heavy barbell whilst squatting gets the adrenaline pumping in my world.


sure way to keep you alert i guess


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> i dont miss out legs cuz *(Because)* i want them to grow with the rest of my body but they are so boring to train imo. i dunno *(Dont know)* if its *(Because)* theres not much to look at while your *(You're)* doin *(doing)* it or what but i just dont get excited about training legs.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Big Kris said:


>


i type how i talk mate


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I find them very boring I only do sqauts really tbh don't mind sqauts


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> i type how i talk mate


im just being a smart ass 

jokes aside ... just crack on with them lad! when they start growing you will soon enjoy doing them


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> sure way to keep you alert i guess


Do your 3 rep squat max for 5, or add 20kg to your 1RM. Forget about spotters. You'll most likely surprise yourself and it won't be boring. A bit of fear before a lift is healthy and is a great motivator.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

If you find training legs boring, you're obviously not working them hard enough.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> I find them very boring I only do sqauts really tbh don't mind sqauts


i hate squats mate. i prefer leg extensions. i know squats are the best thing to do but i just dont like them


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Do your 3 rep squat max for 5, or add 20kg to your 1RM. Forget about spotters. You'll most likely surprise yourself and it won't be boring. A bit of fear before a lift is healthy and is a great motivator.


and if it all goes terribly wrong lol?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> If you find training legs boring, you're obviously not working them hard enough.


i agree and i dont mate. i do work them hard but cuz i dont like doing leg exercises i dont put as much effort in as other muscles eg chest. i probably overwork my chest tbh. legs i just do and get it over with


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> i type how i talk mate


That's worrying 



harrison180 said:


> and if it all goes terribly wrong lol?


Make sure you've got the safety bars set at a suitable height and your sound. I've had drop a few bars whilst going for 1RM's


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Big Kris said:


> im just being a smart ass


Go back to where you corrected his English, and see if you can spot where you've missed an apostrophe


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> i type how i talk mate


with your mouth ? h34r:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> and if it all goes terribly wrong lol?


You'll never have excitement in your life with that attitude.

I guarantee you can accomplish both the lifts I suggested. You will be strong enough. It's only mentality that is holding you back. Things that have no consequence are easily achieved. There should always be a bit of fear before attempting something special, whatever task or life experience you are aiming for.


----------



## DuncRx7 (Feb 7, 2014)

Personally love training legs, only part of my I really feel I can go super heavy with confidence. Weak as **** on push movemnts so legs I try my very best on. Nothing better than a leg pump.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Wear some shorts so you can see the muscles working and get mentally in touch with the exercise.... Or work harder.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I find legs maybe my second favourite body part to train,love training legs


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I can't say they are boring to train more like fooking hard work. Like has been said if your bored your not training hard enough.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mingster said:


> You'll never have excitement in your life with that attitude.
> 
> I guarantee you can accomplish both the lifts I suggested. You will be strong enough. It's only mentality that is holding you back. Things that have no consequence are easily achieved. There should always be a bit of fear before attempting something special, whatever task or life experience you are aiming for.


yeah i agree with you and im all up for abit of excitement in life but being sent to the floor by a bar full of weight infront of everyone i could do without  . i always push myself with the other exercises cuz i can just drop the weight but with squats the weight can drop me.

my right knee aint the strongest part of my body either so i dont want to be making that worse


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

musclemate said:


> Wear some shorts so you can see the muscles working and get mentally in touch with the exercise.... Or work harder.


shorts? shorts? what are shorts? lol i aint worn those in years. i just about get into my trackies and out the house to the gym and then i dont feel properly dressed  .

its working what im doing, i can tense them more than i could so they are certainly going the right way


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i fall in and out of love with leg training. we`re going through a bit of a rough patch at the min


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Cos there is a million things you can do with you upper body but you lower body is basically bending or unbending your legs


----------



## MySuppCheck (Aug 3, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> i dont miss out legs cuz i want them to grow with the rest of my body but they are so boring to train imo. i dunno if its cuz theres not much to look at while your doin it or what but i just dont get excited about training legs.


How can you not get excited by it?! Your legs are easily the strongest part of your body - don't you like pushing them to their absolute limit? Each to their own and all that I suppose...


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I find legs the most exciting body part to train lol. The thought of getting crushed under a heavy barbell whilst squatting gets the adrenaline pumping in my world.


I find legs most fun too precisely because of the challenge. Leg sessions are definitely the sessions I need to psyche up most for, but while doing them and on completion they are the sessions I enjoy the most.

Least fav bodypart to train for me is chest - other than dips I hate all chest exercises for some reason.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

dtlv said:


> I find legs most fun too precisely because of the challenge. Leg sessions are definitely the sessions I need to psyche up most for, but while doing them and on completion they are the sessions I enjoy the most.
> 
> Least fav bodypart to train for me is chest - other than dips I hate all chest exercises for some reason.


Biceps are my least favourite. Lots of effort and pain for piddly little muscles. Pah! Where's the excitement in that?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MySuppCheck said:


> How can you not get excited by it?! Your legs are easily the strongest part of your body - don't you like pushing them to their absolute limit? Each to their own and all that I suppose...


no i guess i just get that feeling about my other muscle groups mate.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Biceps are my least favourite. Lots of effort and pain for piddly little muscles. Pah! Where's the excitement in that?


now i like them cuz i like it when my veins stick out and there pumped up  same with chest i like it when that has had a good doin over


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

dtlv said:


> I find legs most fun too precisely because of the challenge. Leg sessions are definitely the sessions I need to psyche up most for, but while doing them and on completion they are the sessions I enjoy the most.
> 
> Least fav bodypart to train for me is chest - other than dips I hate all chest exercises for some reason.


chest is my fave. loads of exercises to do and i want a decent chest


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

I love training legs. It's the only muscle group that makes me feel completely and utterly shattered.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

harrison180 said:


> chest is my fave. loads of exercises to do and i want a decent chest


I know without any doubt that my chest has suffered because I hate training it - I definitely want a decent set of pecs, I just hate the exercises!


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Get a female training partner on leg day


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

dtlv said:


> I know without any doubt that my chest has suffered because I hate training it - I definitely want a decent set of pecs, I just hate the exercises!


this is going to be me with legs mate


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

i enjoy training everything hence why i do it?

smash some leg motivation vids of youtube get some stupid music on and you will be away


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

I know where your coming from, so now ive changed the way i think about legs, they are my priority as opposed to just something i should train coz ill look stupid, they are a challenge, an obstacle, i need to smash them to bits, thats the way i look at training them now and it works for me.

I train them Mondays, first session of the week after a rest and ive noticed a massive difference in the size, condition and strength of them,

4 x leg press

4x Hack squat

4 x leg extensions

4 x Ham string culs

4 x standing calf raises

4 x seated calf raises

Its in the mind, but then again it depends what you want to do in the long run, if i merely was training to look good i probably wouldnt put as much emphasis on training them, but as eventually i do want to compete i see it that i have to train them,its a must.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2014)

Try squatting on front and sticking some wine gums on the bar just under your chin . . Yum yum.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I LOVE TRAINING LEGS.

If you lot don't love training legs... man up and LEARN to love training legs! :tongue:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

dallas said:


> Try squatting on front and sticking some wine gums on the bar just under your chin . . Yum yum.


like dumbbell curls with a mars bar


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I love leg training. On the way to the gym I dread what's ahead, especially if I've had a tough day at work. I leave with a great sense of satisfaction and look forward to 4 days of DOMS.


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

OP no fvking idea what your on about lol! If anything is boring for me its arms.... zzzz


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

gcortese said:


> OP no fvking idea what your on about lol! If anything is boring for me its arms.... zzzz


how are arms boring? you can see them working and the veins pop up all down your arm  brilliant


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> how are arms boring? you can see them working and the veins pop up all down your arm  brilliant


You only need to scratch your head to get this effect. No need to train as well


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mingster said:


> You only need to scratch your head to get this effect. No need to train as well


haha you might mate but i aint got much arm so im enjoying it  .


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

How can anyone hate legs the sound of 20s clanging while squating with a massive weight across you back its only boring when you not shifting much weight


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Are you squatting in a power rack? You say your scared of it dropping on you which is why I'm asking. If you have a squat rack with no safety bars I would suggest looking for another gym.


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> how are arms boring? you can see them working and the veins pop up all down your arm  brilliant


Just tedious, probably also dont like training them becuase they are so far behind everything else. I know thats just a viscious cycle


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

gcortese said:


> Just tedious, probably also dont like training them becuase they are so far behind everything else. I know thats just a viscious cycle


I've only recently started doing arms directly. Never used to bother with them. I hate it to be honest, almost as much as ab training lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I hate training legs too because after I've finished I hate not being able to stand up/walk without falling over I need to sit on the floor for 15 minutes PWO looking like a tit


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> Are you squatting in a power rack? You say your scared of it dropping on you which is why I'm asking. If you have a squat rack with no safety bars I would suggest looking for another gym.


excuse my ignorance lol but whats a power rack? i just squat where everyone else does. tbh tho i spend most my time on the leg press machine cuz everyone seems to want to use the weights when i do lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> excuse my ignorance lol but whats a power rack? i just squat where everyone else does. tbh tho i spend most my time on the leg press machine cuz everyone seems to want to use the weights when i do lol


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Nothing beats a good old leg session to start my weeks training off


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Legs and back days are the best... Squats and deads LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> how are arms boring? you can see them working and the veins pop up all down your arm  brilliant


Seems as though you only enjoy training the muscles you think women are only attracted to.

Sorry for double post


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> i dont miss out legs cuz i want them to grow with the rest of my body but they are so boring to train imo. i dunno if its cuz theres not much to look at while your doin it or what but i just dont get excited about training legs.


how much do you squat?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> excuse my ignorance lol but whats a power rack? i just squat where everyone else does. tbh tho i spend most my time on the leg press machine cuz everyone seems to want to use the weights when i do lol


Are there safety bars to catch the weight if you could not complete a rep?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Seems as though you only enjoy training the muscles you think women are only attracted to.
> 
> Sorry for double post


Sod them lol, I like the muscles I can see working when I train or can do different exercises with. I don't miss out body parts tho I train them all.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

gaz90 said:


> how much do you squat?


Not much tbh atm, one cuz I can't lift great weights yet and two I'm trying to strengthen my knee up before I start pushing myself mate.

I do more reps atm so I'm lifting my own body weight on them then I add weight little by little till my legs feel like they wanna give out. Probably not the right way to do it but last thing I need is my knee giving up


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> Are there safety bars to catch the weight if you could not complete a rep?


Yeah mate. I looked on YouTube and it looks the same just the one at my gym looks prehistoric compared to those lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Mingster said:


> I find legs the most exciting body part to train lol. The thought of getting crushed under a heavy barbell whilst squatting gets the adrenaline pumping in my world.


Couldn't say it better.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Anyway legs are the strongest part of your body so whatever you want go really heavy on squats or smash the max weight on a leg press (or both  )

If you will train legs harder and harder it will be fun as it will be your most challenging workout of the week (and will also give you brilliant results)

Me too I hate training biceps, low effort, many reps, pain and all of this for no challenge. (yes love the pump I get but that's all)

Sorry for double post


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

The key to making "leg training" interesting is to focus on building your poundage on the back squat.

You'll find that the weight you're moving correlates with thigh diameter quite nicely.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Not much tbh atm, one cuz I can't lift great weights yet and two I'm trying to strengthen my knee up before I start pushing myself mate.
> 
> I do more reps atm so I'm lifting my own body weight on them then I add weight little by little till my legs feel like they wanna give out. Probably not the right way to do it but last thing I need is my knee giving up


i wasnt so excited about squatting either until i was squatting +140kg because the 3 plates looked more respectable. then once i realized my squat was helping my deadlift its now easily my favorite lift, now im squatting +180 for reps.

its a learn to love kinda thing. but work hard and be patient, and you shall be rewarded


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

I haven't trained legs for almost 2 years (mostly medical related, but then laziness)...never enjoyed it, as I work out alone....have trained them previously with a friend and enjoyed it a lot more.....got my first leg session in over 2 years tomorrow, not looking forward to the DOMS


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

No chick looks at legs simple


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

I love training legs personally, though didn't enjoy it as much this morning considering I felt like I was going to chuck up as I upped the weight on everything this morning, still funking loved it though


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ashmo said:


> No chick looks at legs simple


They do if you have some. It just so happens that I had two lasses who asked me yesterday if they could sit on my shoulders to see if I could squat them Just sayin...


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Sod them lol, I like the muscles I can see working when I train or can do different exercises with. I don't miss out body parts tho I train them all.


Wait until you get dem quad veins


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ok so I want to start pushing my legs more without crippling myself. I can't do squats to heavy yet cuz my knee won't take it. Would leg extensions help build stronger muscles round my knee without adding to much pressure or doesn't it matter what you do?

Also I dont fancy having doms that bad I can't walk up and down stairs to do my job lol but that I can man up on, its the knee I want to sort


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Love training legs! My routine at the minute:

10x10 Squats

4x10 Leg Extensions

4x10 SLDL

4x20 Calf Raises

Squats I use 60% of my 1rm and try to add 2.5kg to the bar each week. Love this style of training and guarantee it will hurt during and after. Training legs Friday and they are still hurting now


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

barsnack said:


> I haven't trained legs for almost 2 years (mostly medical related, but then laziness)...never enjoyed it, as I work out alone....have trained them previously with a friend and enjoyed it a lot more.....got my first leg session in over 2 years tomorrow, not looking forward to the DOMS


How are they mate? Mine are still killing from Friday!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> How are they mate? Mine are still killing from Friday!


put it this way, was suppose to go out yesterday to the pub to watch the Hurling....couldn't get out of the house, so watched it on the sofa....I didn't go that hard, but there still aching...got Muay Thai at 3pm which sucks


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

barsnack said:


> put it this way, was suppose to go out yesterday to the pub to watch the Hurling....couldn't get out of the house, so watched it on the sofa....I didn't go that hard, but there still aching...got Muay Thai at 3pm which sucks


People say to massage them, or a nice hot bath etc....... I find touching them hurts like **** so just wait it out


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

IMO the fundamental mistake here is calling it, and thinking of it as, "training legs". Think of it as "building a big squat" and the boredom will disappear.


----------



## DuncRx7 (Feb 7, 2014)

SK50 said:


> IMO the fundamental mistake here is calling it, and thinking of it as, "training legs". Think of it as "building a big squat" and the boredom will disappear.


Pretty much this, try focus on building your lifts and it becomes so much fun. I'm up and literally bouncing to get in the gym for legs today. F*** chicken legs.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm off to build my legs then. They got some catching up to do


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Legs today.i find that having strong legs makes my whole body stronger.

I heard a theory that coz your quads are such a big muscle as they grow theres more natural test in your body.maybe some9ne can explain that.

Another good reason to train legs is wen i started to seriously train them i added serious weight on them for all those strugglin to add weight if thats your mesure of success train legs hard.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

SK50 said:


> IMO the fundamental mistake here is calling it, and thinking of it as, "training legs". Think of it as "building a big squat" and the boredom will disappear.


nope, still bored


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I train with a guy sometimes, he has no routine, no diet plan, eats what he classes as good and lifts what he fancies in the gym.

Doesnt track his weights so he doesnt know if hes progressing or pushing himself.

Started lifting same time, but I destroy him in the gym 

Each to their own eh


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Do your 3 rep squat max for 5, or add 20kg to your 1RM. Forget about spotters. You'll most likely surprise yourself and it won't be boring. A bit of fear before a lift is healthy and is a great motivator.


yup, theres no better way to liven a session up than to have no spotter - time slows down when you are not fully locked out ,have nothing left and you remember theres no one to help you 

i cant do full heavy legs any more as anything heavy other than curls puts me in agony with my back , tho i remember dreading doing them as i knew it was 50/50 i was going to puke or start walking then have to sit down for a few mins before i fell over


----------



## DuncRx7 (Feb 7, 2014)

aqualung said:


> yup, theres no better way to liven a session up than to have no spotter -* time slows down when you are not fully locked out ,have nothing left and you remember theres no one to help you *
> 
> i cant do full heavy legs any more as anything heavy other than curls puts me in agony with my back , tho i remember dreading doing them as i knew it was 50/50 i was going to puke or start walking then have to sit down for a few mins before i fell over


No fear I just throw that bitch off my back  CLASSSHHHH, everyone stares at me in the gym. Look at them, they don't train legs. Their opinions are invalid...


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

DuncRx7 said:


> No fear I just throw that bitch off my back  CLASSSHHHH, everyone stares at me in the gym. Look at them, they don't train legs. Their opinions are invalid...


Tbh i would not think you didnt train legs , i would think you couldnt get the job done so took the easy way out  , i would also call you a noisy **** and my gym owner would prob **** and collar you.


----------



## DuncRx7 (Feb 7, 2014)

aqualung said:


> Tbh i would not think you didnt train legs , i would think you couldnt get the job done so took the easy way out  , i would also call you a noisy **** and my gym owner would prob **** and collar you.


haha no no, I mean if it's literally not going up I would much rather throw that **** than be trapped  This only happens once in a blue moon.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I see no good reason for a beginner or even intermediate to do any "leg" exercise other than squat and dead. Learn to love the lifts and the muscle will follow.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Wear some little shorts and watch the MASSIVE pump you can get on them, that makes it more fun!

Also helps if you learn to love leg day over a few weeks increasing your lifts.


----------

